# 10 things a single girl should have?



## Lucy (Sep 15, 2008)

I was reading this article in a blog I came across which was basically asking what 10 things every single girl should have. so girlies, if you're single, what 10 things couldn't you live without? and would you get rid of them if you got paired off?

mine:

1. confidence

2. good friends

3. good wine

4. a moggie/pet of your choice

5. an amazingly expensive pair of shoes that make you feel fab no matter what

6. pictures of yourself with your friends

7. a toolkit or diy manual

8. queen/similar cheesy cds

9. sleepless in seattle/titanic/similar old wonderful movie

10. stupid slippers and pyjamas that you don't have to worry about anyone else seeing!!

[sOURCE ARTICLE

]Life in the Pink Blog Archive 10 Things Every Single Girl Should Have


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 16, 2008)

I like the idea of having business cards.

A couple of really good friends.

Some nice, lovely pictures of good friends.

An easy to understand cook book.

A set of tools, hammer, nails, screws etc.

Several plants - pets can be overrated at times.

A great planner because there is no one to remind me.

A decent outfit for every occasion.

Really soft, perfect bedding.

If one has a car, the knowledge to do minor repairs and change tires.

And if I partnered up with someone, I wouldn't give up anything on my list.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 16, 2008)

haha, I like both your lists!

I guess mine would incorporate most of those things, and also:

someone to have cocktails with in a summer evening

rainy day savings for splashing out on a holiday or clothing

a coffee place that knows your order perfectly

the drive to do things that you always wanted to do when you were in a relationship but didn't because he didn't really want to (that's a big one for me - since I broke up with my ex I've tried to really get out there and try new things. I've travelled alone, I've booked in for appointments I'd put off for ages... I organised to learn a language... it's so easy to blow those things off when you're with someone)


----------



## chubby_bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like the idea of having business cards.
Really soft, perfect bedding.

Ooooh... I agree!


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 16, 2008)

This is something I have always thought about... not single anymore, but this is what i lived by when I was

mine:

1. your own place (with no roomies and no significant other)

2. a good mechanic

3. a good hairdresser

4. a single great piece of fine jewelry

5. one really fabulous Designer something

6. a job with benefits

7. an electric drill

8. a theme song

9. a signature cocktail to make at parties

10. one really good friend


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol, I've only got 3 things on your list fingers!






My list:

1. Good friends.

2. Nice clothes.

3. At least one DVD boxset of some trashy TV series.

4. I-pod with either dance around music or cry into your drink music (as I like to call it



)

5. Lots of pamper style beauty products.

6. A phone.

7. A TV to watch stupid movies on at nights at home.

That's all I can think of so far.


----------



## Darla (Sep 16, 2008)

I read these entries with a great deal of amusement. I liked Jen's contribution, you gotta love a girl who has her own power tools. 

I have a daughter who is soon going to be joining these ranks. So while there are many fine entries I would like to add this. A sense of independence and perseverance so she can work on the problems she encounters on her own. I say this because I would like to think she can deal with things without having to solely rely on a BF or SO. I think guys sometimes take advantage of the situation and the woman can suppress part of her personality. I have seen this occur in more than a few situations than i can think of where it might take a few years for the woman to realize this has happened.


----------



## Lucy (Sep 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And if I partnered up with someone, I wouldn't give up anything on my list. me either! i guess i more meant things you need when you're starting out single living by yourself sort of list.





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the drive to do things that you always wanted to do when you were in a relationship but didn't because he didn't really want to (that's a big one for me - since I broke up with my ex I've tried to really get out there and try new things. I've travelled alone, I've booked in for appointments I'd put off for ages... I organised to learn a language... it's so easy to blow those things off when you're with someone) thats sooo important. i came out of a three year relationship about 9 months ago and for the first few months i did so many things i never had the drive to do before! i joined the gym, got into running, learnt to cook and take care of myself...

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I have a daughter who is soon going to be joining these ranks. So while there are many fine entries I would like to add this. A sense of independence and perseverance so she can work on the problems she encounters on her own. I say this because I would like to think she can deal with things without having to solely rely on a BF or SO. I think guys sometimes take advantage of the situation and the woman can suppress part of her personality. I have seen this occur in more than a few situations than i can think of where it might take a few years for the woman to realize this has happened.

the most important thing of all! you have to be able to take care of yourself before you even consider letting someone else take care of you.




great replies!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 16, 2008)

Great lists girls!

I would have all those things on mine.. I think I would add, an emergency chocolate supply for when times get tough!


----------



## Luvayn (Oct 2, 2008)

hello girls~!

for me, it's be:

- laptop

- cash

- my cellphone

- great girl pals

- skincare products

- career / education

- at least one designer bag

- being independent

- your own room

- great personality


----------

